# Hasta la vista Trickmetwice17.- In Memoriam



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Con profunda tristeza y pesar escribo estas palabras, siempre es duro que personas maravillosas y con luz en su mirada puedan partir prematuramente, también nos queda ese legado impresionante, esas risas y sobre todo ese amor por la vida que nos dejan.

Trickmetwice17 nuestro forista, nuestro Mr. Incascraper, ha partido para un mundo mejor donde diseñará sobre las nubes estructuras alegres y llenas de imaginación.

Te voy a extrañar, yo Vanessa y no la moderadora, porque eras simplemente genial, no te vas, aquí en mi corazón se queda un poco de ti y de lo inmenso que fue tener el honor de poder conocerte.

Te vas ahora y quizá muchos en este foro no saben quien fuiste, pues hago este thread para que lo sepan y jamás lo olviden.

Por siempre y para siempre Luis Llerena, en nuestro corazón.

Con todo mi amor....Hasta la vista Trickmetwice17


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Lo recuerdo cuando posteaba en el antiguo álbum incascrapers, hasta contaba con humor acerca de una cirugía y no solía tener en problemas con los demás compañeros del foro.

Es el segundo forista que me toca despedir, Lía se adelantó hace unos años.

Descansa en paz.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me ha sorprendido y desconcertado la noticia, sin duda, recuerdo que cuando recién entré a SSC y había más camaradería en el foro, Luis llegó a ganarse la simpatía de los foristas de Incascrapers, y aunque no lo conocí en persona siempre me queda el recuerdo de que fue un buen forista. En algunos casos, un muy buen amigo para quienes compartió algo mas que este medio. 

Que descanse en paz y que se encuentre en un lugar mucho mejor.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El caballo... Debe ser el único forista que conocí que no hacía drama y tenía el mejor corazón. La última vez que hablamos fue para saludarnos por navidad en el 2017. Lamentablemente él tuvo que lidiar con una condición que comprometía su cerebro. Después de varias intervenciones, ahora ya está descansando. Un abrazo, Luis!! Hasta pronto, caballo, cabayork!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Jajaja Caballo...
(comenté en otro tema pero creo que no pude expandirme mucho)

Luis fue una persona alegre, amistosa, noble (no me voy a cansar de decir esto), el tiempo que le tocó estar aquí al menos creo que lo pudo vivir de la forma que quiso y hasta donde pudo.

Tuve la suerte de poder tratarlo en persona y a pesar de que no eramos cercanos en el último tiempo, y a pesar de su condición, quiso mantener el contacto con quienes el consideraba que habían ocupado un espacio en algún tiempo de su vida. 

La verdad me tomó por sorpresa todo esto, pero bueno, en fin, ya está descansando en paz y eso es lo que más importa. Sé que está en un mejor sitio que éste.


----------



## ketoperuano (Jul 10, 2011)

Claro que recuerdo a Luis Arturo... no puedo creer que tan joven haya partido.. pero la vida tiene sus bemoles que nunca llegaremos a entender... Descansa en Paz Luisito... e iluminanos siempre !!!!…


----------

